# Wife's first deer!!



## kedo

SO HAPPY AND PROUD OF MY WIFE!!
First hunt. First rifle. First deer AND it was a buck!! THE best weekend, in the woods for me!! She told me afterwards, "I hope you truly like hunting! I've got the fever and IT IS ON!!!
She loves to fish and now she loves to hunt! 
I have the perfect wife!!


----------



## wvdawg

Good for her!  Congratulations!


----------



## tkyklr1

Congrats!


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

Good first buck!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

congrats to her


----------



## Northwestretriever

Congrats to her and you sir!  I wish my wife loved to hunt.  You're a lucky man!  It's so cool y'all get to share the great outdoors together.  Great first deer!


----------



## seeker

Good gracious young lady,  You got a nice one.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations.


----------



## blood on the ground

awesome!


----------



## Broken Tine

Awesome!


----------



## riskyb

Man that’s cool


----------

